# gear oil



## 30jazzy33 (Oct 21, 2009)

on a 20th ann. where would i put the gear oil in? and any recommendations on a good brand of oil would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: gear oil (30jazzy33)*

lol im guessing transmission try redline ive heard alot about it when i was going to do mine


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: gear oil (Mk4ridin)*

Semi or fully synthetic 75w/90 GL4, i'm running valvoline durablend 75w/90 in my 02J which had 159k on it...
As for fill and drain holes, the fill is on the front and the drain is underneath the diff area.
It may be a 17mm allen key / hex plug or it could be the tamperproof triple square one which needs a drain plug tool, which is basicly a triple square socket with a hole drilled in the middle.


----------



## 30jazzy33 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: gear oil (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_Semi or fully synthetic 75w/90 GL4, i'm running valvoline durablend 75w/90 in my 02J which had 159k on it...
As for fill and drain holes, the fill is on the front and the drain is underneath the diff area.
It may be a 17mm allen key / hex plug or it could be the tamperproof triple square one which needs a drain plug tool, which is basicly a triple square socket with a hole drilled in the middle.

more of an answer i was looking for thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: gear oil (30jazzy33)*

Royal purple gar oil-runs cooler.


----------

